# Rocket Giotto



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

I have finally decided that my first machine will be the rocket Giotto and should arrive tommorow and will be paired with a Eureka Zenith 65E grinder

looking forward to plenty of Coffee in the coming weeks.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Glad you reached a decision, but ignored my advice its good but its not quite a Gold MR T classic - much better than a Rocket !!


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

It arrived


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

D of D - I take it back - that's looking pretty good - the stainless foot on the grinder and mat black matches the giotto perfik like


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice first setup


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks great - enjoy your coffee!


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Didn't realise how many beans you go thru to get setting right!


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Really getting to know machine now and it's a delight to use

very happy


----------

